# Too much news to ignore this week



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

In the recent past, my old friend the NRA has told us that all citizens should be armed, if for no reason than their own safety.

Ahem.

My old friend also has shown resistance to any form of control over assault weapons.

Ahem-ahem-ahem-ahem-ahem-ahem-ahem-ahem-ahem-ahem.

(That was from a 10-round semi-auto ahem clip)

Don't get me started on the darker side of the NRA (not its formal organizational policy, but certainly the often-expressed opinion of many of its members) that personal weapons are the last resort in response to an oppressive government.


----------



## Wez (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Jul 8, 2016)

Please, can we get more guns in America, it's working out so well for us...


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please, can we get more guns in America, it's working out so well for us...


I think that everyone should be allowed to have as many guns as they want, and obviously therefore, to carry them around.

Except, of course, those who obviously shouldn't.


----------



## Wez (Jul 11, 2016)

I thought this would be the new "Something to Ponder" thread, but crickets so far...


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 11, 2016)

Any chance you guys could move this discussion to "Off Topic" since it isn't related to the So Cal Soccer Scene?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> Any chance you guys could move this discussion to "Off Topic" since it isn't related to the So Cal Soccer Scene?


No.


----------



## Wez (Jul 11, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> Any chance you guys could move this discussion to "Off Topic" since it isn't related to the So Cal Soccer Scene?


I actually agree with this.  I see no reason why political rants wouldn't live in "off-topic"...


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2016)

Wez said:


> I actually agree with this.  I see no reason why political rants wouldn't live in "off-topic"...


First of all, there was no off-topic forum when this was first posted.
Second, if you want to see a thread go away, don't post to it.
Third, I don't know how to move a thread.


----------



## Wez (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't really care, just always thought it should reside somewhere other then where people go to chat about soccer.  It was always a speed bump people had to avoid.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 11, 2016)

I understand that there wasn't an "Off Topic" forum when the original post was made and that the subject was to important to wait for the proper location to be created. Now that there is one, however, I encourage anyone who is so inclined, to start a new one there. 

In regards to 'if I want to see a thread go away, don't post to it', that's unrealistic. These threads don't go away until someone without an axe to grind makes them go away, and Dom seems to be fairly uninterested in moving them. That's why I think that out of respect for those of us that would rather keep the political stuff to political forums, non- soccer related rants (and some soccer related ones) should be posted in the place set aside for such things.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 11, 2016)

Wez said:


> I thought this would be the new "Something to Ponder" thread, but crickets so far...


Careful what you wish for....


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I understand that there wasn't an "Off Topic" forum when the original post was made and that the subject was to important to wait for the proper location to be created. Now that there is one, however, I encourage anyone who is so inclined, to start a new one there.
> 
> In regards to 'if I want to see a thread go away, don't post to it', that's unrealistic. These threads don't go away until someone without an axe to grind makes them go away, and Dom seems to be fairly uninterested in moving them. That's why I think that out of respect for those of us that would rather keep the political stuff to political forums, non- soccer related rants (and some soccer related ones) should be posted in the place set aside for such things.


If you are going to ignore my advice, don't complain about the results.


----------



## Laced (Jul 12, 2016)

espola said:


> If you are going to ignore my advice, don't complain about the results.


GunningGopher's suggestion sounds reasonable. You came across as childish.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2016)

Laced said:


> GunningGopher's suggestion sounds reasonable. You came across as childish.


Welcome to Espolaʻs world.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2016)

Laced said:


> GunningGopher's suggestion sounds reasonable. You came across as childish.


I thought I was being realistic.  He asked me to do something I can't do, so I told him so.  He ignored my advice and continued the thread he said he didn't want to see.

I find this amusing.  Please continue.


----------



## Wez (Jul 12, 2016)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-latest-on-the-alton-sterling-shooting-investigation-baton-rouge/

_*"Abdullah Muflahi, the owner of the convenience store Triple S Food Mart where the shooting of Sterling took place, is suing the police.

Muflahi, who shot video on his cellphone of the shooting, claims in court documents that he was illegally detained for four hours following the shooting of Sterling.

Muflahi said that after Sterling's death, police confiscated the store's security system without a warrant. Muflahi said he was then taken into custody. He said his cellphone was also confiscated, and he was locked in the back of the police car for approximately four hours."*
_
Something stinks.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 12, 2016)

Since people seem willing to do it, but unwilling to initiate it, I've taken the initiative.

Please continue your discussion here:

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/continuation-of-the-too-much-news-to-ignore-this-week-thread.55/


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2016)

*Patronizing Bullcrap.....*

*How about Treat Officers of The LAW with respect and comply in the moment.*
*Plenty of time to bitch afterwards when you're ALIVE !!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> Since people seem willing to do it, but unwilling to initiate it, I've taken the initiative.
> 
> Please continue your discussion here:
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/continuation-of-the-too-much-news-to-ignore-this-week-thread.55/




*NO !*


----------



## Laced (Jul 12, 2016)

nononono said:


> *NO !*


It just shows how fucked up our country has become. Neither side is capable acting like adults. Even on a soccer forum.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 12, 2016)

nononono said:


> *NO !*


I think you forgot about three no's.  

If people check "unwatch" you won't get alerts ending with "there may be more posts after this one".  That's likely to end up being a given. No news is good news.


----------



## Wez (Jul 12, 2016)

nononono said:


> *How about Treat Officers of The LAW with respect and comply in the moment.*


Sure sure, respect my authority or I'll kill you.  It's not easy to respect the authority that preys on your community daily.
Read up:  http://www.amazon.com/The-Divide-American-Injustice-Wealth/dp/081299342X


----------



## sandshark (Jul 13, 2016)

Never bring a knife to a gun fight AMERICA!


----------

